

Analytics has a UX problem - canopylabs
http://www.canopylabs.ca/analytics-ux-problem/

======
canopylabs
Would love to hear your thoughts on the topic. Either here or on the blog.
Much of my work now focuses around lowering the barrier to entry for analytics
(particularly in traditionally more qualitative fields), hence the post.

